# Tandem serial number



## Keith Jones (Jun 5, 2011)

I have just bought a red Schwinn Tandem "Town and Country" bike, serial number (under rear pedal bracket) T005978. Can anyone help me date this bike? Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## BadDad (Jun 9, 2011)

From what little I know it's probably 1949 or 50.  Photos are always an advantage in dating these things )


----------



## jme6955 (Sep 12, 2011)

Hi! I think your bike was made 9/2/1955. Refer to http://re-cycle.com/History/Schwinn/SwnB2_Serial.aspx#1955.
Jeff


----------



## Xcelsior (Sep 12, 2011)

*Dating*

Actually the T stands for tandem on this one so the later 55 date is incorrect.  Also, the serial number would not be on the crank hanger in 55. More like 49 or 50 as previously stated.


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 6, 2022)

Just for future information, that serial number would have been on 1963 T&C.


----------

